# need help please



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ive done some residential work, and now i have three commercial jobs to bid on. the way these blue prints are written up, there difficult to figure out. How do you scale them if it says 1/8 in= 1 foot. I really want to bid these jobs but man its hard because they dont really say how tall the walls are, how wide nothing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ive done some residential work, and now i have three commercial jobs to bid on. the way these blue prints are written up, there difficult to figure out. How do you scale them if it says 1/8 in= 1 foot. I really want to bid these jobs but man its hard because they dont really say how tall the walls are, how wide nothing.


Ummm....if it says 1/8 = 1 ft, then 1 inch on paper = 8 ft. ....because there are 8 8ths in an inch. 

You should be able to find how tall the walls are on the sections page, or look for a reflected ceiling plan (which in _some _cases will give you the ceiling height)...however, a finished ceiling height is not necessarily how high you have to hang sheetrock...for that you need to find the sections page again, or even some interior elevations. You need to look at the whole set, not just the floor plan.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Ummm....if it says 1/8 = 1 ft, then 1 inch on paper = 8 ft. ....because there are 8 8ths in an inch.
> 
> You should be able to find how tall the walls are on the sections page, or look for a reflected ceiling plan (which in _some _cases will give you the ceiling height)...however, a finished ceiling height is not necessarily how high you have to hang sheetrock...for that you need to find the sections page again, or even some interior elevations. You need to look at the whole set, not just the floor plan.


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/do-we-help-diy-2025/


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

That is easy the scale of my last prints I worked with were 3/16 = 1'. Talk about a pain in the a$$. Should be mandatory 1/8 or 1/4


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/do-we-help-diy-2025/


I know, I know....I've given away so much valuable information.:tt2:



cdwoodcox said:


> That is easy the scale of my last prints I worked with were 3/16 = 1'. Talk about a pain in the a$$. Should be mandatory 1/8 or 1/4


http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=eAY_TsqIGY7UiAKrvLT9Bw&ved=0CCkQ8wIwAQ


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

you can go to officemax or any office supply store and buy a scale ruler which will make it easier and like what was said you have to look at the whole set and make sure you look at the small things and all the contractor notes because if you miss even somthing small it could cost you big. good luck


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ive done some residential work, and now i have three commercial jobs to bid on. the way these blue prints are written up, there difficult to figure out. How do you scale them if it says 1/8 in= 1 foot. I really want to bid these jobs but man its hard because they dont really say how tall the walls are, how wide nothing.


You're in trouble


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You're in trouble


Yep agreed


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=eAY_TsqIGY7UiAKrvLT9Bw&ved=0CCkQ8wIwAQ[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I had to make my own scale ruler. Didn't want to run in town.


----------

